# Thyroid Eye Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TED (thyroid eye disease) and GED (Graves' eye disease)

One of the best articles I have ever read. Courtesy of JudyK who is a very good friend of mine.

http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/Thryoid_Eye_Disease_paper.pdf


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Excellent report. Thanks for sharing. I have to have surgery on both my eyes, so I'm trying to learn all I can about TED.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Excellent report. Thanks for sharing. I have to have surgery on both my eyes, so I'm trying to learn all I can about TED.


What kind of surgery? Orbital decompression, strabisimus, eyelid?

I am sorry to hear this. I had it all. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers about all this.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I just found out a couple weeks ago. I was quite in shock. I'm trying to get my head around it. I have had enough surgery in the last two years and the last thing I want is surgery on my eyes too. Apparently, my eye lids aren't retracting properly and I have a lot of inflammation and my muscles are messed up and whatever exactly is going on is damaging my corneas. I see an occularplastic surgeon for a second opinion on July 6th. I was told I'll probably have to have this surgery a few times in my lifetime to continually correct the problem- Oh joy! :sad0049:

:hugs:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I think it is the strabismus (I just looked it up as I couldn't remember what he told me as I was just hearing 'SURGERY SURGERY SURGERY' as he spoke) and eyelid. I have to have both eyes done.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I think it is the strabismus (I just looked it up as I couldn't remember what he told me as I was just hearing 'SURGERY SURGERY SURGERY' as he spoke) and eyelid. I have to have both eyes done.


Are you stabilized re your thyroid disease? Do you currently have prisms to correct strabisimus?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I just found out a couple weeks ago. I was quite in shock. I'm trying to get my head around it. I have had enough surgery in the last two years and the last thing I want is surgery on my eyes too. Apparently, my eye lids aren't retracting properly and I have a lot of inflammation and my muscles are messed up and whatever exactly is going on is damaging my corneas. I see an occularplastic surgeon for a second opinion on July 6th. I was told I'll probably have to have this surgery a few times in my lifetime to continually correct the problem- Oh joy! :sad0049:
> 
> :hugs:


NOT! I am so sorry for this. Hope you are using Lacrilube for nights and moisturizing drops for day?

With Strabisimus, I have read that one has to have the surgery about every 7 to 10 years.

For that reason, I opted out and have prisms in the lens of my glasses.

After the orbital decompressions and the meuhlerectomies (eyelid retraction), I had it and I do mean total. However, I thank God every day that something could be done. My globes were touching the lens of my glasses and the corneas were bulging. Due to optic never being so badly stretched, I did lose sight in the left eye but regained it after the surgery. Miracle of miracles.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Andros!  Man you have been through a lot with this stuff.

I am on Zylet for the inflammation four times daily and then Systene Balance three times a day. I will know more when I go see the occular plastic surgeon about exactly what procedures my eye doc is stating I need done.

I hate eyes things. I am an excellent patient and I take most everything in stride, but the second I heard eye surgery I have just been stressing. I am being treated by excellent doctor's and so I really shouldn't be stressing so much, but these are the only eyes I have, so I do worry.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if I am stabilized with my thyroid disesae yet. Since my thyroidectomy on July 20, 2010 I have been on different doses of Synthroid every six to eight weeks because I haven't been. I went to the endo three weeks ago and it's the first time she hasn't changed my dosage, so I am hoping I am on the road to being stablized at least for awhile.

I only wear reading glasses. I don't have anything for prisms and I don't recall the eye doc saying anything about prisms.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this excellent info! Been wondering about this aspect of things myself... have had a little eye pain, eyelid twitching, blurred vision at times. It's probably nothing, but always good to have the information beforehand!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I'm not sure if I am stabilized with my thyroid disesae yet. Since my thyroidectomy on July 20, 2010 I have been on different doses of Synthroid every six to eight weeks because I haven't been. I went to the endo three weeks ago and it's the first time she hasn't changed my dosage, so I am hoping I am on the road to being stablized at least for awhile.
> 
> I only wear reading glasses. I don't have anything for prisms and I don't recall the eye doc saying anything about prisms.


You can get prisms ground into the lens of your glasses to correct the strabisimus. I have done this for many many years.

You would be pleased except that you would have to wear your glasses all the time. I don't mind. I thank God I can see. The eyes are too scary and I could not agree with you more.


----------

